# Acoustical panel for door



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The HT entrance is from the back corner so the doorway forms part of the back left corner of the room. What type of acoustical panel is suitable to hang on the door ie thickness/ material and how should it be attached?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would depend on the rest of the room treatment. If you're wanting some additional bass control, plan on something at least 4" thick. French cleats or Z Clips would work very well on a door.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Bryan

I am looking for bass control but 4 inches thick on a door might limit how far the door can open before
the treatment meets the room boundary wall as the door opens into the room 
THe rest of the room is as follows:
-Screen wall completely treated OC703 2 inches thick
-rear wall OC703 6 inches thick completely treated
-side walls OC703 2 inches thick for reflection points

lack of available corner space for bass traps. Front/rear walls built out to modestly compensate.
Room dimensions. 25 ft long x 16 ft wide x 8 ft tall


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With the rest of what you have going on in there, I don't think that door is going to make a significant difference. If you just want to tame it a bit, some 2" with an FSK facing on it would limit upper mid and high frequency absorption in the surround field but give you something at least down into the midbass


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ok 

thnx Bryan


----------

